# Engine Oil Filler



## Pirate (Nov 28, 2021)

I have acquired a TYM T433 4 wheel drive tractor and I want to change the engine oil. I have the owner's manual but I can not find where the engine oil filler is located. I know where the dip stick and oil filter is but where or how do I replace with new oil. Tks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Pirate, welcome to the forum.

Look on page 64 of the attached manual. It shows where the oil fill port is. Note that you have two drain plugs. 



https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5827738c893fc0eadc600d63/t/5866f4345016e16d592eb80e/1483142209597/T433%2CT503%2CT553-2.pdf


----------



## Pirate (Nov 28, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Pirate, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Look on page 64 of the attached manual. It shows where the oil fill port is. Note that you have two drain plugs.
> 
> ...


Tks so much for your help will let u know if i find it hopefully it is not filled through the dip stick will take the side cover off to get a better look tks again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Read on down to page 66 and it shows the oil filler hile on the top right hand side of the tractor... Just above the oil filter, it looks like, anyways. May have an oil symbol , 7IO or OIL marked on the cap. The drains and filler holes are marked on the sketch that HarveyW mentioned.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

7I0 or OIL??? Good one Bill!


----------

